# Anyone fitted an ABT rear spoiler



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone fitted an ABT rear spoiler ?










Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

to be honest gordon i saw one fitted at my local stealers the other day there not as nice as the rs style ones and i think you would be disapointed


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

and i will apologise if you have already bought it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, no not bought it, just came across it when looking at spoilers, just wondered how it looked fitted to the car but you've answered my question ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I remember seeing Thesa1nT had one fitted, have a search for him mate


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

OnTheMike said:


> I think I remember seeing Thesa1nT had one fitted, have a search for him mate


Yep,he has one.
I saw it on his car and I thought it looked nicer than the RS one.
Its a little bit more subtle than the RS version.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

hugy said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > I think I remember seeing Thesa1nT had one fitted, have a search for him mate
> ...


Agreed. Only advantage being that the RS looks OEM.


----------



## Jamie3184 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a fan at all, but then i think the TT looks much better without any add on spoiler. The original pop up spoiler suits it just nicely, i don't even like the RS OEM one.


----------



## Noha (Jul 4, 2011)

I love the ABT spoiler but had to settle for the S-line spoiler due to import duties making it overpriced for the SA rand...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

S-line spoiler ? What does that look like?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

Well i dont know if anyone uses but i bought a carbon fiber RS OEM version and Now looking for a way to disable the speed adaptive rear spoiler.(any help?)

Here some pics if anyone would be interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h55hap8r0ewlx ... .49.53.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qyn0wgdgkwwax ... .51.32.jpg


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't see the pics :-(
It can be disabled via VCDS or by unplugging the motor from the spoiler

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

gogs said:


> Can't see the pics :-(
> It can be disabled via VCDS or by unplugging the motor from the spoiler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Thank you for the info,

Do you have any links for the VCDS because i think if its done by unplugging the motor , checklight will be on , right?


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry for the pics issue,

i hope you can see now


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks very nice ;-)
Where did you buy this one from?

A couple of guys from the forum have unplugged the motor and have had no error lights or messages

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

gogs said:


> Looks very nice ;-)
> Where did you buy this one from?
> 
> A couple of guys have unplugged the motor and have had no error lights or messages
> ...


Well i have first seen them on Ebay just before i was headed to HongKong for business , then i realized that the item in ebay is located in Hong Kong as well. Then i went to the shop and get it myself )

Its very light compared to my old S2000 seibon wing. Ofcourse it was a bit bigger and wouldnt be fair but that was exactly the part i was looking for.

Now only thing left is to disable this standart spoiler and put this on.

I have researched and some people got checklights after taking out the motor. So you say its not i think its best to try


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure disconnection is mentioned in this thread, I've not done this yet myself,
You'll need to get someone who has VCDS orAudi themselves if you want to disable it correctly

Flip-Up-Spoiler-Removal-RS-Spoiler-Install
viewtopic.php?t=396561

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Aquin said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice ;-)
> ...


What was the quality of this spoiler like? One of the other forum members bought one from Asia and had a job getting it to fit correctly :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

gogs said:


> Aquin said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Gogs , i didnt fit it just yet but i see no issues from here. If you want i can post more detailed pictures of the drills and such for you to check?

The guy i bought it from in HongKong was a very decent lad with good English which is very hard to comeby in HongKong and he had a lot of parts for TT in CF. So i dont think that it would be that bad.

If you need any help on this spoiler just let me know

Thanks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

gogs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Sorry for my english 

Here is the link of the shop i bought it from.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 1333164964


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Have to say I think the ABT spoiler looks very well on a coupe. Better than both the RS and AudiVotex (the RS always seems to straight for me, not matching the curves of the rear)

I think the votex comes a close second but when price is factored in (it is less than half the cost of the ABT) it is hard to justify the ABt.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice to see other pics of the spoilers fitted 
The ABT can be bought for around £200 so on a par with the cost of an aftermarket RS spoiler

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

gogs said:


> Nice to see other pics of the spoilers fitted
> The ABT can be bought for around £200 so on a par with the cost of an aftermarket RS spoiler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


I think their designs have so much different impact on the car.

The RS Spoiler looks awesome on an RS due to the rotor wheel and the agressive fron and rear bumper but the stock tts or tt is more like a round shaped thing  so ABT would look cool.

As i have plans on applying a full Regula bodykit on mine , i went for the RS.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

gogs said:


> The ABT can be bought for around £200 so on a par with the cost of an aftermarket RS spoiler


Where?? eBay? It's been a while since I was looking for one but they used to be around the 350 pound mark.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, there's one on eBay it's now for £209 + postage

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the roof spoiler looks nice on the MK2


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

roddy said:


> the roof spoiler looks nice on the MK2


Overkill :?


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

How does the ABT spoiler attach to the car? I know the original spoiler has to be deactivated but is the fixed spoiler bonded on? Screwed on?

Just wondering what issues you would have of you wanted to return the car to stock...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's bolted onto the flip up spoiler the same as the RS, I bought a second flip up spoiler to use when fitting a fixed spoiler so I could easily swap them over again if needed

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

There is another available spoiler for the tt. I wanted a larger wing for the rs. I managed to find 1 from raedermotorsport.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

:-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a slightly better picture.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that's a spoiler :-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

no , thats the same as what my mrs uses to iron on :?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Bit too big for my liking


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that's a large spoiler! Not my cup of tea but I'm probably weird 8)


----------

